# Statisch und dynamisch



## tvsn (18. Jan 2017)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte Hilfe bei diese Aufgabe. Da ich das mit dem statischen und dynamischen noch nicht verstanden habe.

Klassenmodell:
Superklasse Tier
Subklassen Katze, Hund

Die Klasse Zoo besitzt das folgende Attribut:
Tier[][] gehege=new Tier[10][10]
Mit der folgenden Methode werden die Tiere gefüttert:
public void fuettern() {
for (Tier[] tv : gehege)
for(Tier t : tv)
t.fuettern();
}
Welchen statischen Typ hat die Variable t?
Angenommen das Gehege ist nur mit Hunden belegt. Welchen dynamischen Typ hat die Variable t dann bei Aufruf von fuettern?
Welche Typen kommen als dynamische Typen für t in Frage?


----------



## Flown (18. Jan 2017)

Hier der schön formatierte Beitrag: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/unterschied-dynamischer-und-statischer-laufzeittyp.176181/


----------

